# Chem Guys New E-ZYME wax Triumph 2000 Roadster



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok today i got a chance to do a real classic in my eyes Geoff who has sold his Aston to fund this as its something he has always wanted and he felt after searching for many years for a real quality example this one was the right one..

The car in question is a Triumph 2000 Roadster which i would presume are quite rare now and this one is in pristine condition inside and out.

Design work started in 1944 following Standard's wartime purchase of Triumph, with the objective of producing a saloon and sports roadster, using a common engine, gearbox and similar running gear. The 1,776cc overhead engine and gearbox which Standard had been supplying to Jaguar for their 1 1/2 litre saloon was initially employed using the existing Flying Standard rear axle. The chassis featured an all-new design which included independent front suspension and comprised of two large-diameter steel tubes joined by cross braces. With a shortage of post-war sheet steel, the main body panels were of aluminium alloy, the bodywork being styled by Standard's Frank Callaby, who included a dickey seat, similar to the design of the pre-war Dolomite Roadster coupe. Launched in March 1946 alongside the razor-edged 1800 saloon, the larger engine was introduced in 1948, featuring the 2,088cc, 3-speed gearbox together with a new rear axle, which came across from the newly-introduced Standard Vanguard. Power increased from 65 to 68bhp, raising the top speed from 70 to 77mph.

The Triumph is in black and is stunning..

I decided against a power washer today simply because i didnt think it warranted it and simply used a hose and trickle wash.

I got the car out ready

Today was zero degrees

Products used today although Wheel Brightener was not needed...
































































The Triumph given a very thorough but gentle wash





































Car washed off and ready for claying




























claybar clean










the car was then rewashed and hosed down although the temperatures were worrying me because in places the water was iceing up




























so i dried the rest off in the garage where i had heaters blowing...

So car finished off then paintwork read coming in at a steady 160 to 200 microns across the board










and showing the extent of the paintwork










Now the paintwork on this car was actually alot harder to correct than i first imagined and i really thought it would be like butter but it wasnt the case infact it needed a bit more work than i first anticipated and i also didnt realise exactly panel area how much was on this car when you roll out all the curves it was probably a standard car and a halfs work..

Anyway i masked up as i went around as certain areas were still damp from the conditions so it seemed the sensible thing to do..

Started at the rear and worked my way forward , there was no way i was going to do 50/50 shots on this because i had no idea what has or hasnt been done to this car in 50 years so after speaking to geoff i just said safety was my no.1 goal here and i would get the best i felt possible without risking anything.....One thing i did learn today though was that maybe like some i could do with a pc for intricate areas that the makita wouldnt fit into as some areas were done by hand especially behind the chrome fitments and lighting which were unaccesible via machine in any form with any backing plate.










After correction on rear nearside using a combination of menz ip and 3m 80349 and a sonus fx2 pad.



















taping up areas like the indicators which had a habit of popping out when the area was worked on




























rest of car finished and pad cleaned after every half panel










i got through 25 cloths on correction alone which i think may be runied visually :lol:



















I then decided to cleaner fluid the whole car because i like the oily look cleaner fluid gives on a nice gloss black car , maybe pointless after the car was final finished but i enjoyed it.



















wiped on and instantly buffed off



















Now the conditions in the garage had warmed up considerably i decided it would be a good idea to polish all the chrome and then zaino z2pro it all as i felt the temperature would work fine inside the garage but had it been colder i wouldnt have bothered..

All chrome including handles , locks , wheel hubs , bumpers , lights etc all zaino,ed for looks and protection.




























Now i had an hour to leave the zaino to cure so it was onto waxing..

Now ive been very fortunate in that Dave at www.ChemicalGuysUk.com run a competition with many prizes and i won a tub of the new Chemical Guys wax called Natura E-Zyme which is being released on the first of January i believe so this was quite exciting for me..

This is their top of the range wax and would give this car good protection and the look that was required i was sure.

Heres some info on the wax although i have asked about ingredients etc i think its a bit of a secret :lol:

Heres the wax over the pond

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Natures_Finest_Paste_Wax_p/n_001.htm

and heres the wax in the flesh...










I decided to hand wax a panel of this car to see what i thought










I must admit first impressions on the wax were that it easily broke down into a very fine liquid in my hands if thats the right word to use and was almost oily within seconds which made it a doddle to use hand application wise as it spread very easily with minimum wasteage id say..



















the rest of the car i decided to pad apply to see how it compared especially with these new pads it came with..










Now i have to say this wax breaks down so finely that either the pads are the best pads ive ever used which normally zymoool holds the mantel for me or the wax is simply so easy to spread that it makes the pads seem fantastic , i believe its a bit of both because i even had bleed through on the pad of the wax which ive never ever seen on a wax coming from one side to the other. This has to be a plus point for even coverage .

I left the wax about 10 to 12 minutes before buffing off



















and the results were very impressive to be honest very very slick feeling aswell over visuals




























My only one minus point on the wax which could have been me i dont know till i replay with it was i had some very mild powdering after wiping off , now maybe this wax needs to be removed on the button mid change or i may have slightly over applied because it applies so easily but after a qd it wasnt a problem and it wasnt so bad that i would put it along the lines of srp powdery i just noticed a very minor amount tha i havent noticed before on some waxes , having spoken to some people who have tested or played with this wax they havent noticed it so it may just have been my application / timing.

All that was left for me to do now was the ancillaries and to remove the zaino from all the chrome




























Next was to get the hood down and to clean inside the edges etc and chrome just to make usre next time geoff takes the 2000 out for a run he doesnt have nasty lines where the hood stayed up spoiling the visual apperance of the car





































glass etc cleaned










tyres dressed with a concoction of things










and the car was finished and i was pleased with it , we had had a giggle today doing this and it was well fun.

Got the car outside



















for final inspection and a quick z8










and final buff off










for

FINAL RESULTS












































































































































































WALKROUND VIDEO


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb.

What a refreshing change to the norm, good to see a classic coming up so well. Nice write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks awesome Marc, great work, some of those curves look pretty tricky to correct! 

I'm looking forward to recieving my CG E-Zyme, can't wait to try it out. :thumb:


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

great write up and results nice to see a classic car detail,:thumb:


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Stunning work that was a tricky car to do


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Cracking job:thumb::thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful car and what a finish..!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic car, fantastic work, fantastic write-up. Thanks for sharing this :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning work mate. Beautiful car!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

cracking work mate. Car looks like a limo. 

Lucky b*gger getting to work on a quality motor like that!

Impster


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow cool car and great work :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

absolutlely stunning, very deep gloss and great reflections :thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow!! great job as usual marc







, & what a great car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work marc and combined with a superb write up


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely car to work on Marc, realty done it Justice 

Single Stage black, the best finish available (well if the painting done well lol)

I still can't capture in pictures the look that E-zyme appears to create, it's lasting well though on the wifes car.

Nice work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow! That is stunning!

You've really done the car justice there!


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Fantastic.

Your detailing isn't bad either. I expect the owner is delighted with this.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impresive Marc!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work and a great write up.

Really enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb workmanship Marc and I love the way the car came to life just from a good old machine polish (the wax just adds the final visual touch for me).

Just curious as to whether the back seats are actually unusable until you lift the hatchet from the latter photos. 

A beautiful classy car and it looks a million dollars following the detail.:thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Cracking Job Marc,

A real change to see a real ol classic on this site

Dave:buffer:


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

Stunning car and always like to read up on your work. may i ask why it has a current tax disk ? isn't it exempt?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Andy325 said:


> may i ask why it has a current tax disk ? isn't it exempt?


Still needs a disc though. The disk says something like 'Historic £0.00' on it.

I guess that's to prove that it really is exempt. OK, for a car like this it's obvious - although I suppose it could, in theory be a retro kit car - but not so obvious for cars from around the cut-off date of 1972/73.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely car, well detailed:thumb: I had a chance to play with some E-Zyme today. This maybe an expensive wax for some but it spreads so well, a tub could last forever almost. It applies so thinly by the applicator, that it's difficult to see where it's been applied. Easy on, easy off. I didn't experience any dusting with it though. Could that have been from hand application? Reports so far are that it's quite durable. I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts on the durability too Marc.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Such a stunning motor, great to see it in superb condition and having the full works too, brilliant to see, impressive 

*Who's is the VXR in the background?


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome work as usual mate - a pleasure to read :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Such a stunning motor, great to see it in superb condition and having the full works too, brilliant to see, impressive
> 
> *Who's is the VXR in the background?


Im glad some others have been using the wax and maybe its more suited to pad than hand then although im gonna have another play this weekend if i can..

The seats in it were quite weird and from thinking back i cannot see anyway they can be used without the hood down although i could be wrong and they didnt look to safe without belts etc...

Tax disc shows NIL in the cost section

Vxr is Macca,s the photographer mine and geoffs friend who came with me.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looks an absolute stunner mate another classic for you, another classic by you , great write up too :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great job, top draw and nice to have a break from the usual stuff on here.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> whos was the vectra vxr in the background by the way?





vxrmarc said:


> Vxr is Macca,s the photographer mine and geoffs friend who came with me.


.


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

that looks bad ass. i've been wanting to try CG's new wax for a little while now; it's nice to see it have such great results.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work Marc :thumb:


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

Excellent write up and superb finish.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work as always mark, stunning classic car.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love the motor, nice work.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

That car is in amazing condition, particularly the interior - and even better when you've finished.

Is that a sponge with which I see you washing the car?!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Great work, nice to see something a bit different being brought to back to top condition.

The car must have been restored, it looks in immaculate condition! Do you know any of the history of the car?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

As usual Marc, awesome, have you been getting a blue vectra vxr??, i havent been on in a while!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolutely cracking :thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Amazing, looks brand new, proper bit of car aswell


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

stunning car!


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

This just stunning, great job!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic write up and finish to a lovely classic.
It is so refreshing to see something different.
I could not wish all those curved panels on anyone. But I think the results speak for themselves.
Top class.
I also have been fortunate to have had a go at applying E-Zyme. I found it very hard to see it on the paint in certain area. With goes to show how very thinly it can be applied.
Your finding confirm my thoughts also, and anyone that has used it. Dusting and slightly stubborn to remove is I think down to over application. Which can easily happen as it is so difficult to see.

Look forward to your durability test. I know David is also following a Audi that we did earlier in the year at his unit, and going by what he says its holding up well.

Thats for a very in depth write up and look forward to more.
Gordon.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great write-up and superb photos of a stunning classic there Marc! :thumb: Really enjoyed reading that!  Thanks!

The CG E-zyme's not that bad either, eh! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work, Marc (didn't expect anything less :thumb! So in conclusion, do you think the E-Zyme is worth the money they ask for it?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

My god thats beautiful!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning work. a refreshing break from the normal cars


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Marc,

I tried to send you a private message, but your inbox is filled.

I'm in the market for some high-end waxes and as I have several Chemical Guys products their E-zyme wax would be a wise buy, if it delivers proper durability and a quality finish. 

After reading your write-up on the Triumph where the E-Zyme was used, I would be very happy if you could enlighten me about the durability and looks after these months. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks great marc realy like that 

tom


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ebbe J said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> I tried to send you a private message, but your inbox is filled.
> 
> ...


If im really honest i dont know....The simple reason for this is that the Triumph Jeff keeps garaged the whole time , it never sees rain and comes out once a month for a run , the car still looks fantastic dont get me wrong but durability i cannot comment on fairly. Otherwise the wax is superb.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

missed this first time Marc - thats a cracker and superb work again :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> If im really honest i dont know....The simple reason for this is that the Triumph Jeff keeps garaged the whole time , it never sees rain and comes out once a month for a run , the car still looks fantastic dont get me wrong but durability i cannot comment on fairly. Otherwise the wax is superb.


Thank you for the answer:thumb: I'll try to asking somewhere else about durability.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------

